# Drill Chuck Problems



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a Black and Decker 9.6 volt battery drill with a "keyless chuck". I got it for free because the chuck is frozen in a fully open position. The three fingers that hold the drill bit or whatever won't move. I got the left hand thread screw out with no trouble. But I can't get the chuck off. Can anyone help me. I would like to get it working without taking the chuck off. I don't know if I can do anything once its off anyway.

I would like to make it work since I got it with two good batteries, charger and the case for "free". Thanks, NJ Rich


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Usually to remove the chuck insert the key or a punch in one of the holes and rap them with a mallet in the direction you need it to turn to unscrew it.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I forgot to tell everyone it is a "keyless chuck". I'll edit the message to say that. Thanks, NJ Rich


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Some drills have a taper fit chuck rather than screw on, but they are usually more expensive models. Soak the chuck in penetrating oil, is what I would do first. Balance it with the chuck in a small can of some kind of penetrating oil overnight. Use 2 pairs of pliers, pipe wrenches, etc., to grab on to the chuck and turn it. Make sure you are turning it the right way. Maybe use a torch to heat it up a bit first, as heat will do 2 things--it drives moisture out of rust and the expansion physically breaks rust or tight parts apart.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I replace tons of chucks. I have a tool repair shop. Heat will melt your housing, and/or your transmission, both are plastic. If you can get the jaws lubed and freed up you can use a 3/8 drive allen wrench and an impact wrench to get the chuck off. It turns left to come off. If you cant get the jaws lubed enough to close them on an allen wrench you are going to have a helluva time getting the chuck off. Its almost inpossible. If the drill is still under warranty let them fix it. I have cut the plastic grip off the chuck, then use a cold chisel(chisel for metal). Use a hamer to get a bite with the chisel on one side of the metal part of the chuck, then hamer in the left direction. If the chuck isnt on to tight you can break it loose, and it will thread off. then you can thread a new chuck on. 

Its a serious pain, and almost impossible if the impact wont take it off


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

On a keyless chuck I would try clamping vise grips on it and hitting the vise grip with the mallet in the direction needed to remove if the allen key in the freed up chuck didn't work.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Is this any benefit?
http://www.albrechtchucks.com/tech_info_repair_information.cfm


----------



## dennisjp (Mar 3, 2006)

Spray some WD-40 in the chuck and set it straight up in a vice or just leaned up against something. I have an older 1/2" drill that freezes up on me from time to time(from non use because I have two others and only use this one when I need a monster drill) that I bought at a flew market. When I bought it( for a buck I believe) it was frooze up and it took spraying it several days in a row before it broke loose, but it did, and it is a heck of a drill. Break your arm in a heartbeat, lol.
Just keep it setting up and spraying it atleast once a day and it will break loose. I love getting freebees and making them work.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

i go with the spraying allso then i put 2 pipe wrenches on it 
it will free up


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

How can a reverable drill have a screw on chuck?

--->Paul


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have tried most of your suggestions. Finally "All was lost". This ends the Thread. Thanks for your help. NJ Rich


----------

